# Meyer E60 Stuck Up - Release Pressure?



## Mikeyp (Nov 23, 2010)

This may be a dumb amatuer question - but before I blow my head off accidently.... My Meyer E60 is stuck in the up position. We easily ran the check and determined the "A" solenoid is stuck and will not release. Power, etc. is fine. I have the new part, and went to start replacing it when it occured to me the system must be fully pressurized with the plow up????? Is it? I have never handled it without the plow fully down and all pressure off it. So, my question is, is it safe to remove the solenoid as is, or do I have to release the pressure first at risk of this thing exploding off the assembly and putting a hole in my forehead??? If so, what is the best way to go about it? Thanks for any help you can give.
Mike P.


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

use a floorjack and take the pressure off of the lift, then take it apart.


----------

